# ces anonymes qui disent de grandes choses...



## r0m1 (11 Décembre 2005)

ce que m'a dit un pote il n'y a pas longtemps m'a longuement fait rire. c'est pour ca que j'aimerais faire un fil sur tout ce que les gens peuvent nous dire et qui ne veulent rien dire sauf pour leurs auteurs... (comme cette phrase assez torturée par exemple). donc ici, point de proverbe, uniquement des phrases de gens s'etant pris l'espace d'un instant pour vandamme...

j'ouvre donc le bal, un jour mon pote m'a dit: 

"moi , en vacances, je me lève plus tot pour n'avoir à rien faire encore plus longtemps...."


----------



## apenspel (11 Décembre 2005)

J'ai dit à mon ex : "Tu es romantique, hellas, ta graisse est bien présente."
Mais ça voulait tout dire.


----------



## macmarco (11 Décembre 2005)

apenspel a dit:
			
		

> J'ai dit à mon ex : "Tu es romantique, hellas, ta graisse est bien présente."
> Mais ça voulait tout dire.




Et elle s'appelait Hellène ou Romaine ?


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Décembre 2005)

Mouais...

"Elle a des yeux.... j'y peterais bien l'cul..."

Merci Hunter !!!


----------



## macmarco (11 Décembre 2005)

Au lit ?


----------



## quetzalk (11 Décembre 2005)

apenspel a dit:
			
		

> J'ai dit à mon ex : "Tu es romantique, hellas, ta graisse est bien présente."



Elle avait le profil grec  ?


----------



## r0m1 (12 Décembre 2005)

"c'est plus facile quand c'est simple...." logique


----------



## jpmiss (12 Décembre 2005)

Un individu apres avoir fini tous les plats présents sur la table:
"Euh, tu fini pas ta serviette?"


----------



## apenspel (12 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Elle avait le profil grec  ?


Le profil ? Ah ben je ne connais pas cette pose. :love: 



			
				Philippe Gelluck (à propos de Mike Tyson) a dit:
			
		

> Elle m'avait tapé dans l'½il&#8230;


Ok, c'est plus tellement d'actualité.


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Un individu apres avoir fini tous les plats présents sur la table:
> "Euh, tu fini pas ta serviette?"



On avait dit pas de vie privée !!!!


----------



## supermoquette (12 Décembre 2005)

"chiche" 

un anonyme devant un gros dépot de pétrol de londres


----------



## La mouette (12 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> "chiche"
> 
> un anonyme devant un gros dépot de pétrol de londres



"m**de" le même individu en regardant les infos...


----------



## quetzalk (12 Décembre 2005)

"si si Mummy j'te jure j'étais chez John en train de réviser les maths"
(le même à la fin des infos)


----------



## Jec (12 Décembre 2005)

"C'est pas moi qui suis différent, c'est vous qui êtes comme les autres ..."

je vous assure, ce pote est vraiment différent ..


----------



## r0m1 (12 Décembre 2005)

je vais transgresser moi même la règle que j'ai posé, mais je ne résiste pas à l'envie de vous livrer celle la, c'est jonny hallyday qui à l'arrivée du paris dakar a dit: 

"si on était parti 5 min plus tot, on serait arrivé 5 min avant...." 

no comment.....


----------



## krystof (12 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Un individu apres avoir fini tous les plats présents sur la table:
> "Euh, tu fini pas ta serviette?"




Le même : tu finis pas TA frite ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Décembre 2005)

L'alcool rabaisse l'homme au rang de bête, mais jamais l'inverse...


----------



## Patamach (12 Décembre 2005)

"Je vous ai compris"
Anonyme - 04 Juin 58


----------



## jpmiss (12 Décembre 2005)

Un ami Corso-Marseillais (c'est important pour l'accent) en sortant de voiture apres un long trajet et se pinçant la bite a travers son jean:

"P'taing, j'ai une envie de pisser qu'un enfant de 4 ans il l'a il meurt!"


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Décembre 2005)

Les Marseillais sont de grands poètes...
D'un ami de là bas : "Putain! il fait tellement chaud que j'ai la raie du cul qui fait gouttière!"...


----------



## G2LOQ (12 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Les Marseillais sont de grands poètes...
> D'un ami de là bas : "Putain! il fait tellement chaud que j'ai la raie du cul qui fait gouttière!"...



 Je la note celle là


----------



## supermoquette (12 Décembre 2005)

je la vois moi


----------



## Jec (12 Décembre 2005)

"En amour c'est l'intérieur qui compte ! Mais plus les seins sont gros, plus l'intérieur est grand ..."

Ca c'est de bibi...


----------



## La mouette (12 Décembre 2005)

" C'est pas l'homme qui prend la bière, mais la bière qui prend l'homme, moi elle m'a pris un jeudi"

Un anonyme au bar :rateau: :mouais:


----------



## La mouette (12 Décembre 2005)

> *Je n'enfreins pas la charte, je m'insulte avec mon consentement.



Pas vraiment inconnu :love:


----------



## toys (12 Décembre 2005)

citation d'une copine : l'important s'est pas d'aller au fond, s'est de bien raclé les bords!


----------



## Anonyme. (12 Décembre 2005)

C'est trop d'honneur


----------



## rezba (12 Décembre 2005)

Anonyme. a dit:
			
		

> C'est trop d'honneur


Barre-toi, pique assiette !


----------



## toys (12 Décembre 2005)

une très belle qui a cité un moment comme signature. "Le problème n'est jamais l'utilité ou la futilité de l'objet, mais la place qu'il tient dans votre vie et dans votre coeur ".
le grug.


----------



## La mouette (12 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> citation d'une copine : l'important s'est pas d'aller au fond, s'est de bien raclé les bords!




    

Dans le top ten viiite


----------



## toys (12 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Dans le top ten viiite


elle avais un poil trop de mère noël dans le sang.


----------



## La mouette (12 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> elle avais un poil trop de mère noël dans le sang.




Bière de Noël ? :mouais: :mouais:  :love:


----------



## toys (12 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Bière de Noël ? :mouais: :mouais:  :love:


s'est une bière mais elle s'appelle la mère noel. 8;6 mais sans s'en rendre compte.


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Février 2006)

Pas vraiment une citation, mais une belle situation :
(décor : maman blork et son fiston, dans la cuisine)

- "Tu trouves pas qu'ils puent ces lardons? Ya une drôle d'odeur je trouve" (dit le blork)
- "Ah oui t'as raison. Ils sont périmés?"
- "Ben ouais mais que depuis décembre dernier, pis ils étaient au congel. Mais j'ai pas trop envie de passer ma nuit à dégobiller."
- "C'est vrai qu'ils sentent bizarre quand même... Bon, ben touche-z-y pas, j'ai pas envie que tu sois malade... Je les donnerai à ton père."

         
(véridique bien sûr, entendu il y a 15 min) :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2006)

Entendu lors d'un zapping nuiteux : principe de l'émission on prend des filles qui se trouvent moches si possible issues d'un milieu "défavorisé" et avec un passé plus que sensationnelement tragique : on les enferme pour les refaire de la tête aux pieds.
Voilà pour le contexte.
Un des chirurgiens esthétiques parlant d'une candidate :

"Il faudrait qu'elle pense à maximiser son potentiel de beauté."

:mouais:

Je l'ai noté je pensais même la mettre en signature.


----------



## GroDan (28 Février 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> "Je vous ai compris"
> Anonyme - 04 Juin 58


 "je ne le comprends pas et ça me fait de la peine."
personnage connu sur TF1 - 14 avril 2005


----------



## Amok (28 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Un individu apres avoir fini tous les plats présents sur la table:
> "Euh, tu fini pas ta serviette?"





			
				krystof a dit:
			
		

> Le même : tu finis pas TA frite ?



Le même, ici même dans un fil : "je me suis laissé pousser les cheveux pour rigoler".


----------



## naas (28 Février 2006)

De toute façon les arabes c'est tous les mêmes.
Le jaune il faut le boire à la bonne température sinon tu gâches le plaîsir.
Tu vas bien en reprendre encore une fois de cette soupe au pistou non ?!
Tous ces trucs de sécurité en entreprise c'est de la connerie en barre, scuse moi l'expression
il est sec ce baba, passe le moi le rhum
Bon c'est pas tout ça mais je vais faire une sieste

anonyme lors d'une fête, connu mais que de moi  et mort.


----------



## krystof (28 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Le même, ici même dans un fil : "je me suis laissé pousser les cheveux pour rigoler".




Et toujours le même, quelques jours après ce repas gargantuesque "Il est sympa cet Amok, mais des fois, je le trouve un peu lourd. Qu'est-ce t'en penses ?"

Ou encore "Je ne sais pas si tu as remarqué, mais Amok, c'est le seul qui n'avait pas laissé une seule frite dans son assiette... pfff... "


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Février 2006)

Encore du même (Si je ne me trompe pas...) "Allo?... ******! On est bloqués à Géant® pour acheter des canistrelli... C'est le bordel Ajaccio!!!"...

A une prochaîne, peut être...


----------



## meskh (28 Février 2006)

on ne dit pas qu'un homme est un mauvais coup, mais qu'une femme est frigide :mouais: 

et Alors !!! Kiss-kiss pass


----------



## supermoquette (28 Février 2006)

Facile en général pour le mec, on dit : il ronfle , non ?


----------



## meskh (28 Février 2006)

la femme ronfle, oui 

mais l'homme respire lui  et parfois un peu bruyament c'est vrai


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2006)

"Celui-là, il se touche l'anus avec un gant de boxe !"

de mon frangin, pour signifier en gros que quelqu'un formule une demande exagérée si ce n'est innacceptable.


----------



## joubichou (28 Février 2006)

Dans le même genre:"ça va te péter au cul comme une boule de gui" pour signifier a l'importun qu'il ne va pas tarder à prendre un pain


----------



## Nobody (28 Février 2006)

"Lui, il est tellement petit que même quand il est près on dirait qu'il est loin."


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Février 2006)

Petit dialogue avec un vieil ami, il y a une trentaine d'années, on se revoyait pour la première fois depuis mon retour de service militaire :

moi : 'tain, M ..., t'as pris de la brioche, dis donc !
M ... : non, c'est rien que du muscle ...
moi : Tu rigoles, doit y avoir pas mal de graisse autour ...
M ... : Oui, mais non, c'est pas pareil, c'est de la graisse musculaire !
moi :


----------



## Amok (28 Février 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Et toujours le même, quelques jours après ce repas gargantuesque "Il est sympa cet Amok, mais des fois, je le trouve un peu lourd. Qu'est-ce t'en penses ?"
> 
> Ou encore "Je ne sais pas si tu as remarqué, mais Amok, c'est le seul qui n'avait pas laissé une seule frite dans son assiette... pfff... "


Merci, mon bon Krystof : j'en fait mon affaire, de "ce même". Son cul va bientôt sentir le cuir et ses attributs la peinture ! 

Quand je pense qu'il ose servir a ses convives du Whisky Corse... Pourquoi pas du Pastis lillois tant qu'a se laisser glisser en roue libre ! J'ai vomi l'affreuse mixture, un chien l'a mangée et la pauvre bête, dans un soupir a rendue sa pauvre âme au Dieu des canins...  

Tiens, une autre :

Certains doivent se souvenir de cette pub masquée pour la SNCF qui, à travers un site, laissait imaginer un projet de tunnel pour relier Paris à New-York dans un TGV sous-marin... Eh bien, lors d'un repas, une convive (dont je tairais le nom par charité chrétienne) m'a posée cette question extraordinaire et surréaliste : "tu y crois, toi, au tunnel sous la Manche pour aller à New-York" ?!


----------



## Amok (28 Février 2006)

Parlant de la pleine lune, la même personne (un vivier !) : "la nuit, la lumière du jour m'empèche de dormir".


----------



## Amok (28 Février 2006)

Un jour de chaleur : "oh la la, je suis humide de partout"


----------



## valoriel (28 Février 2006)

*il faut parler des femmes comme de la Bretagne*©


----------



## meskh (28 Février 2006)

Et en Bretagne, la pluie ne tombe que sur les cons !!  ( l'Amiral, le seul )


----------



## bens (28 Février 2006)

"Hein ??!!?... Je t'entends pas, j'ai pas mes lunettes !" 

"c'est bien, tu vas avoir du beurre en branche..."

:mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Février 2006)

Expression récurrente d'une amie : 

"Et ta connerie, elle..... ?" Avec toutes les variantes possibles et imaginables, selon le contexte... :love:


----------



## krystof (28 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> "tu y crois, toi, au tunnel sous la Manche pour aller à New-York" ?!





			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> "la nuit, la lumière du jour m'empèche de dormir".





			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> "oh la la, je suis humide de partout"




Une mine d'or cette convive !!!!

On peut la visiter les soirs de déprime ?


----------



## supermoquette (28 Février 2006)

"Restauré un fichiers de la corbeille, mais la corbeille a été vidée"

_forum macosx_


----------



## meskh (28 Février 2006)

et la connerie, c'est comme la confiture, plus on en a plus on l'etalle 

une tartine, un beignet, une gauffre !!   Mmmm une gauffre


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Février 2006)

"Et une bonne gauffre sur le groin ; ça fait partie de tes aspirations pour aujourd'hui?"
Toujours cette même amie si prolixe... :love:


----------



## macmarco (28 Février 2006)

Quand on voit ce qu'on voit et qu'on entend ce qu'on entend, on a bien raison de penser ce qu'on pense !


----------



## meskh (28 Février 2006)

Play with il a little dit, if U like it, sit on it

c'est pas ton amie si prolixe qui a dit ça l'ot jour ??


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Février 2006)

meskh a dit:
			
		

> Play with il a little dit, if U like it, sit on it
> 
> c'est pas ton amie si prolixe qui a dit ça l'ot jour ??



Non... Elle c'est plutôt "Claim on this and you will see Montmartre"


----------



## meskh (28 Février 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Non... Elle c'est plutôt "Claim on this and you will see Montmartre"




 habadidon elle a des amis modestes ou realistes ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Février 2006)

meskh a dit:
			
		

> habadidon elle a des amis modestes ou realistes ?



Elle a juste des heures de vol...


----------



## meskh (28 Février 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Elle a juste des heures de vol...




 Y'en a donc des qui ont dejà fait le tour du probleme et qui l'ont digéré :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Février 2006)

Eh bé...
Ca dépote dans le coin
Vous vous seriez bien emmerdés cet après-midi si j'avais pas déterré ce fil, hein, avouez? 

Ah aaaaah!
Alors?
Merci qui?
Allez, tous en choeur, merci qui?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Février 2006)

On peut dire ça comme ça...


----------



## Amok (28 Février 2006)

"les iSights, il y a combien de modèles différents ?
- Un seul
- Ah bon, c'est collector alors !"


----------



## joubichou (28 Février 2006)

Merci booobbbbyyyy :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Amok (28 Février 2006)

lu dans les réactions a une news sur Mac G (de mémoire) :

Dans les années 80, il n'y avait musicalement rien d'interressant. Ca a commencé a devenir mieux en 90"

Celle là, je l'aime particulièrement !


----------



## meskh (28 Février 2006)

ouais ouais, a defaut de mourir, on s'occupe


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> lu dans les réactions a une news sur Mac G (de mémoire) :
> 
> Dans les années 80, il n'y avait musicalement rien d'interressant. Ca a commencé a devenir mieux en 90"
> 
> Celle là, je l'aime particulièrement !



Ce qu'il y a de bien, c'est qu'on a la même à chaque décénie... Ça réconforte de savoir qu'une vague de beef noses succède tranquillement à une autre depuis que le monde est monde... :love:


----------



## Amok (28 Février 2006)

Je ne sais pas si on peut placer ca en "citation", mais en tout cas c'est le plus gros mensonge qu'il m'est été donné d'entendre :

"Je travaille"

Georges Herman, février 2006.


----------



## meskh (28 Février 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ce qu'il y a de bien, c'est qu'on a la même à chaque décénie... Ça réconforte de savoir qu'une vague de beef noses succède tranquillement à une autre depuis que le monde est monde... :love:



pas sûr :mouais: les musclés et le club do de 87 est le même en 93, encore


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Février 2006)

Comparaison grippe aviaire/vache folle : "Enfin c'est inquiétant quand même... Ça vole partout les oiseaux, alors que les vaches ça volait pas !"  

Toujours le même sujet : 

"Et si je trouve un crotte d'oiseau sur mon pare-brise ?  Qu'est-ce que je fais ? Parce que d'habitude je les enlève  "


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Février 2006)

Entendu souvent (réunions de famille, anonymes, soirées entre amis ...) : "C'est pareil ... Sauf que c'est pas la même chose !"


----------



## Amok (28 Février 2006)

"C'est dingue : un chat c'est pas du tout comme un chien"


----------



## meskh (28 Février 2006)

ne la lèche pas, conseil d'ami


----------



## Amok (28 Février 2006)

"Ce mec, c'est le Jimmy Hendricks du Zouk : il a fait H.E.C de la guitare"

(Patrick, si tu me lis... :love
[SIZE=-1][/SIZE]


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Février 2006)

Des gamins qui s'extasient devant un chaton fraichement débarqué dans la maison :
"C'est fou, il est tout p'tiiiiiiiit!! Et il est tout souple, tu peux le tordre dans tous les sens!!"

Un pote, entendant ça :
"Ah? Ben il est pus bon, faut le changer"...


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Février 2006)

"Tu téléphones de la freebox ?"
"Oui, pourquoi ?"
"J'entends rien, rappelle-moi du portable!"


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Février 2006)

Il m'en remonte une qui date d'au moins 20 piges ...
A Marseille, dans le bus. Une femme allaite son lardon assise en face d'un vieux d'apparence assez stricte...
"Vé! si tu finis pas tout, je le donne au Monsieur!"
J'avais éclaté d'un rire franc et bête ; de ceux qui vous font tutoyer le bonheur... :love:


----------



## krystof (28 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas si on peut placer ca en "citation", mais en tout cas c'est le plus gros mensonge qu'il m'est été donné d'entendre :
> 
> "Je travaille"
> 
> Georges Herman, février 2006.




   :love:


----------



## Amok (28 Février 2006)

" _Un joure je seraient admin_"

Nicolas Macinside (janvier, février, mars, avril, mai, juin, juillet, août, septembre, octobre, novembre, décembre 2000, 2001, 2002, 2003, 2004, 2005 et janvier, février 2006).


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Février 2006)

Entendu par un pote dans une agence de voyages :
"Ah non, me proposez pas la Thaïlande, je veux pas y aller! Entre leurs maladies et le tiramisu, là, trop dangereux!"

:rateau:


----------



## krystof (28 Février 2006)

Note : bannir (mettez votre pseudo à la place)

Amok, le matin au réveil.


----------



## Amok (28 Février 2006)

"J'aime bien les grandes brunes aux cheveux longs avec l'air un peu candide, genre JPMiss"

Krystof.

Note : rendre ses lunettes à Krystof avant incident facheux.


----------



## meskh (28 Février 2006)

une grande pensée:

  "Le cercle est tout heureux d'être égal à Pi R2" 

C'est ENORME !!!


----------



## krystof (28 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> "J'aime bien les grandes brunes aux cheveux longs avec l'air un peu candide, genre JPMiss"




Ça, jpmiss, ça m'aurait pas plus.


----------



## meskh (28 Février 2006)

et la circonférence est toute fière d'être égale à 2Pi R  

en plus ca rime :mouais:

pensez à ces enfants qui ont du mal en math !!


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (28 Février 2006)

des phrases dites avec un pote (a taipei durant notre semestre académique)

*"Faudra qu'on aille au Temple à la nuit tombée avec une lampe torche le jour du typhon ..."*

ou

en parlant des taiwanais : *" met pas la main dans la prise de courant sinon tu vas etre coiffé comme eux"
*
ou

*« .. et merde jai sali mon savon  *

ou 

*« Vu ce quon mange, pas étonnant quon chie en spray"*

et bien d'autre .. 

    qu'est ce qu'on a pu rigoler ...taiwan et la chine en sac a dos .. que du bonheur


----------



## jpmiss (28 Février 2006)

"Et dire que j'en suis a prêter ma CB pour acheter des sacs a main en forme de banane sur ventedirecte.com"

Amok


----------



## meskh (28 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> "Et dire que j'en suis a prêter ma CB pour acheter des sacs a main en forme de banane sur ventedirecte.com"
> 
> Amok



Alors la bravo 

Quel talent  !!!


----------



## krystof (28 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> "Et dire que j'en suis a prêter ma CB pour acheter des sacs a main en forme de banane sur ventedirecte.com"
> 
> Amok




Ça balance grave...


----------



## Amok (28 Février 2006)

Et ta connerie, elle est en forme de banane, fausse brune ?!


----------



## meskh (28 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et ta connerie, elle est en forme de banane, fausse brune ?!



Mangez la banane par les 2 bouts !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Février 2006)

"Pour des raisons d'usure de l'administrateur "B." je désactive la recherche" Vbulletin :rateau:  :rose:


----------



## meskh (28 Février 2006)

Tu ne trouves pas de mari ?... Crois-moi, cest pas plus mal, ma voisineson mari la bat !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et ta connerie, elle est en forme de banane, fausse brune ?!



C'est donc vrai que tu la connais?   :mouais:


----------



## meskh (28 Février 2006)

C'est elle ? Non ?


----------



## Amok (28 Février 2006)

J'en reviens au Whisky corse du rabotté de la courge, car il faut situer cette citation dans le contexte :

"Tiens, c'est du Whisky corse, c'est fait avec de la chataigne" me dit-il avec un début de salive aux commissures, comme à chaque fois qu'il se lèche les babines.

"Et ca s'appelle quand même du Whisky ?", fais-je l'air étonné.

" Bah oui, pourquoi?" (air limite vexé).


----------



## Aurélie85 (28 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Entendu par un pote dans une agence de voyages :
> "Ah non, me proposez pas la Thaïlande, je veux pas y aller! Entre leurs maladies et le tiramisu, là, trop dangereux!"
> 
> :rateau:


----------



## Aurélie85 (28 Février 2006)

Un jour, qqn m'a dit "tes yeux sont aussi rapides que ceux d'un oiseau"... 

Je dois dire que je cherche toujours... :hein:


----------



## CarodeDakar (28 Février 2006)

"C'est tellement compliqué de faire simple" (et son contraire).

Répété par tout bon Québécois de souche...


----------



## meskh (28 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ici des propos de l'Amok qui donnent des pustules aux cornemuses, propos qu'il a édité ne voulant pas se froisser avec nos amis, frères, cousins bretons et pericoloso sporgersi


:mouais: bof


----------



## Amok (28 Février 2006)

meskh a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: bof



J'adore ! 

Tu crois vraiment tout ce que tu lis ?!


----------



## krystof (28 Février 2006)

meskh a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: bof




Je suis d'accord avec toi. Cet individu tient des propos abject...


----------



## meskh (28 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'adore !
> 
> Tu crois vraiment tout ce que tu lis ?!



tu sais moi dès que je vois Bretagne, les antennes se dressent  et si c'est pas gentil  

ca va chier des bulles carrées


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Février 2006)

meskh a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: bof


  ... C'est dire...


----------



## krystof (28 Février 2006)

meskh a dit:
			
		

> tu sais moi dès que je vois Bretagne, les antennes se dressent  et si c'est pas gentil
> 
> ca va chier des bulles carrées




T'as raison, laisse toi pas faire...


----------



## Amok (28 Février 2006)

J'ai édité mon message : il y en a des tas comme ca, et j'ai pas envie de justifier !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2006)

"C'est vieux comme mes robes !" d'une voisine âgée

"Enlève donc ce turban de ta tête, tu ressembles à un menhir saoudien" 

"Qu'est-ce qu'il a à crier à gorge d'employé, celui-là ?"


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Février 2006)

meskh a dit:
			
		

> tu sais moi dès que je vois Bretagne, les antennes se dressent  et si c'est pas gentil
> 
> ca va chier des bulles carrées



T'excite pas... J'ai déjà essayé avec eux... Autant pisser dans un violon...


----------



## meskh (28 Février 2006)

Je ne veux pas te faire culpabiliser mais dis a ton ami de regarder derrière lui :mouais: 

Il est surveillé


----------



## Amok (28 Février 2006)

meskh a dit:
			
		

> tu sais moi dès que je vois Bretagne, les antennes se dressent  et si c'est pas gentil
> 
> ca va chier des bulles carrées



Ah là, c'est pas moi qui ai dit que les bretons n'étaient pas humains ! Des antennes et les sphincters carrés, c'est pas répertorié ca !


----------



## meskh (28 Février 2006)

Et les Bretons c'est pire car c'est direct Montparnasse pour eux !!!


----------



## meskh (28 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ah là, c'est pas moi qui ai dit que les bretons n'étaient pas humains ! Des antennes et les sphincters carrés, c'est pas répertorié ca !




AHHH quelle estocade !!!


----------



## Amok (28 Février 2006)

meskh a dit:
			
		

> Je ne veux pas te faire culpabiliser



Vantard en plus !


----------



## supermoquette (28 Février 2006)

_Pas en rapport avec ce post. C'est plutot pour l'ensemble de ton oeuvre._

mon dernier coup de boule

Y a vraiment des malades


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'ai édité mon message : il y en a des tas comme ca, et j'ai pas envie de justifier !



Les RG suite à une demande du délégué à la question Corse risquent de venir vous questionner pour savoir comment vous connaissez l'existence de la bonde et qui vous a fourni les plans ! :mouais:


----------



## meskh (28 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Vantard en plus !



Et Breton en plus   !!!


----------



## meskh (28 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'en reviens au Whisky corse du rabotté de la courge, car il faut situer cette citation dans le contexte :
> 
> "Tiens, c'est du Whisky corse, c'est fait avec de la chataigne" me dit-il avec un début de salive aux commissures, comme à chaque fois qu'il se lèche les babines.
> 
> ...



Mais il est ou le reste ? 

c'etait rigolo ta diatribe anti-corse, un peu risqué mais bien écrit tout de même


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas si on peut placer ca en "citation", mais en tout cas c'est le plus gros mensonge qu'il m'est été donné d'entendre :
> 
> "Je travaille"
> 
> Georges Herman, février 2006.



tu devrais déplacer celle là dans le fil "ces alcooliques anonymes qui disent de grandes choses"...  :love: :rateau:


----------



## sofiping (28 Février 2006)

Quand King-Kong escalade la tour, normalement les gens dans les bureaux devaient lui voir ses grosses ....... collées aux vitres.

Je sais pas si elle plait aux garçons ... en tout cas elle me fait rire


----------



## joubichou (28 Février 2006)

King kong était castré,sinon imagines le sort de cette pauvre jeune femme :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## sofiping (28 Février 2006)

une deuxième pour faire passer la première  


- Pendant que tu dors, l'oeil il continue de regarder la paupière mais il se fait chier... :love:


----------



## macmarco (28 Février 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> une deuxième pour faire passer la première
> 
> 
> - Pendant que tu dors, l'oeil il continue de regarder la paupière mais il se fait chier... :love:






Ouais, mais non, mais arrête, on peut pas te bouler sur chaque message, non plus ! :mouais:


----------



## sofiping (28 Février 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> King kong était castré,sinon imagines le sort de cette pauvre jeune femme :rateau: :rateau:


:afraid: non pas ça ... tu pousses un peu là !!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Février 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, mais non, mais arrête, on peut pas te bouler sur chaque message, non plus ! :mouais:



  :love: Rodjeur!


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Février 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> :love: Rodjeur!


Ah ça...
Dés qu'on parle de boules...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ah ça...
> Dés qu'on parle de boules...



J'ai la générosité des gens du Sud, moi, Môssieur!!


----------



## Fulvio (28 Février 2006)

" Mais Nina Hägen, elle vient bien de Berlin Est, non ?
 Mais non ! Elle a toujours été à l'ouest. "


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Mars 2006)

Une de mes ex-stagiaires, francophone :

Euh ! je viens de recevoir une lettre en flamand d'un monsieur Verblijven Willy - j'ai essayé de le joindre, mais à son bureau on a dit que ce monsieur ne travaillait pas pour eux !

moi : je peux voir la lettre ?

elle : voilà !

Effectivement, en bas de la lettre, je vois la mention "Verblijven Wij," qui n'est autre ... ... qu'une "formule de politesse" en flamand ... 

Elle avait téléphoné à une formule de politesse !!!!!!!!:love: :love:


----------



## supermoquette (1 Mars 2006)

_One more thing 
_


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> _One more thing
> _




Tiens, puisqu'on parle d'anonymes:

si on enlève l'air, tu vois, les oiseaux tombent. c'est ça être aware:mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mars 2006)

D'un autre anonyme : "alors, pour faire marcher ça, c'est simple : vous mettezzz la biscotte dans le transportable, puis vous cliquezzz sur le mulôt !" :rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, puisqu'on parle d'anonymes:
> 
> si on enlève l'air, tu vois, les oiseaux tombent. c'est ça être aware:mouais:


JCVD, anonyme?
pfff


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2006)

je crois qu'aptès coup, ils doivent vouloir être très anonymes


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Mars 2006)

Je suis déçu en bien


----------



## Amok (1 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je suis déçu en bien



Dans le même esprit, un truc qui date d'il y a des lustres, avec des potes : "tu me déçois mal".


----------



## SveDec (1 Mars 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> je vais transgresser moi même la règle que j'ai posé, mais je ne résiste pas à l'envie de vous livrer celle la, c'est jonny hallyday qui à l'arrivée du paris dakar a dit:
> 
> "si on était parti 5 min plus tot, on serait arrivé 5 min avant...."
> 
> no comment.....


J'ai pas tout lu, mais Johnny il a dit : "Tu t'rend compte si on avait pas perdu une heure et quart, on s'rait là d'puis un heure et quart" :love:
Et j'ai la vidéo qui le prouve ! 

Edit : et maintenant j'ai tout lu 
Tiens une autre d'un pote "|\/|'/ 1337 |5 |33773|2 7|-|4|\| '/0|_||25" (appelez-moi pour la traduction, si besoin est )


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Dans le même esprit, un truc qui date d'il y a des lustres, avec des potes : "tu me déçois mal".



As-tu déjà remarqué que la vraie poésie naît souvent dans les cercles de vieux amis? ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mars 2006)

Ma grand mère, quand j'étais petit (et qu'elle était énervée, allez donc savoir pourquoi  ) :

un coup, c'était "tais toi quand tu parles", un autre, c'était "mange pas la bouche pleine".


----------



## krystof (2 Mars 2006)

- Allo, je ne te dérange pas ?

- Non, je suis au boulot.

Mon pote, ce matin, au téléphone.


----------



## CarodeDakar (2 Mars 2006)

L'Afrique c'est un beau pays.

Entendu et lu très fréquemment.


----------



## sofiping (2 Mars 2006)

Je vais me suicider au yaourt périmé, pour voir.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Mars 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> L'Afrique c'est un beau pays.
> 
> Entendu et lu très fréquemment.




Mon Dieu, comme c'est beau chez vous!... 

 :hein: :sleep: ... Vivement l'été


----------



## Nephou (2 Mars 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> L'Afrique c'est un beau pays.
> 
> Entendu et lu très fréquemment.


D'ailleurs un autre disais « l'Afrique est bonne hôtesse mais la canicule n'a rien pour m'emballer »


 aussi


----------



## supermoquette (2 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Mon Dieu, comme c'est beau chez vous!...
> 
> :hein: :sleep: ... Vivement l'été


A ce propos, c'est ou l'île de beauté, je le lis souvent par chez toi ?


----------



## krystof (2 Mars 2006)

"Bonjour Maître".

Des millions d'anonymes, ou non, à chaque fois qu'ils croisent mon chemin.


----------



## dool (2 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ma grand mère, quand j'étais petit (et qu'elle était énervée, allez donc savoir pourquoi  ) :
> 
> un coup, c'était "tais toi quand tu parles", un autre, c'était "mange pas la bouche pleine".



Dans le même genre, nous à la cantoch' des petiots : "fermez vos bouches et mangez !"...ces cons ils ont 4 ans en moyenne et ils ont toujours la répartie pour nous la renvoyer dans la tronche celle là !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (3 Mars 2006)

Juste, c'est son prénom ?...

Un bien Bô spécimen

Bon, j'ai cru comprendre qu'il est hors concours mais quand même...

 :rateau:


----------



## fredintosh (3 Mars 2006)

- Tu dors ?
- Oui.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2006)

-J'ai perdu mes clés !
- Tu les as perdues où ?


----------



## barabas-ben-2 (3 Mars 2006)

Il pleut dehors


----------



## CarodeDakar (3 Mars 2006)

"Je t'aime".

Après la chose d'un soir.


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Mars 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> L'Afrique c'est un beau pays.
> 
> Entendu et lu très fréquemment.




Hé ben?



			
				CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> "Je t'aime".
> 
> Après la chose d'un soir.


 Hé ben?







​


----------



## macmarco (3 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Hé ben?



C'est plutôt un continent. 





> Hé ben?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Amok (3 Mars 2006)

"_Vous vous souvenez de Mr jeckil et Mr Hide, eh bien c'est moi_".

Monsieur Clampin.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2006)

« C'est rigolo, d'ici la Terre est toute petite. », Anatole Ducon, Apollo X.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mars 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> C'est plutôt un continent.



Dans le cas de Bobby, ça s'écrit : I-N-C-O-N-T-I-N-E-N-T


----------



## macmarco (3 Mars 2006)

Racé, élégant, concis et non ostentatoire, le nouveau logo de MacGeneration doit pourtant encore se faire une place dans le coeur des habitués.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Racé, élégant, concis et non ostentatoire, le nouveau logo de MacGeneration doit pourtant encore se faire une place dans le coeur des habitués.


Le « non ostentatoire », c'est pour le côté suisse de la chose.


----------



## macmarco (3 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Le « non ostentatoire », c'est pour le côté suisse de la chose.





S'enteeeeennnnnd.


----------



## macmarco (3 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Dans le cas de Bobby, ça s'écrit : I-N-C-O-N-T-I-N-E-N-T


----------



## macmarco (3 Mars 2006)

> Une attente de 55 secondes est requise entre chaque envoi de messages. Vous pourrez retenter dans 3 secondes.





 :hein: 




			
				benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas 55, le délai, mais 25.


----------



## CarodeDakar (3 Mars 2006)

"Faut voir le bon côté des choses"

Quand le ciel vient de te tomber sur la tête.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (3 Mars 2006)

Tu m'aimes ? 

Mais oui... mais oui...


----------



## supermoquette (3 Mars 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'aimes ?
> 
> Mais oui... mais oui...


:love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Mars 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'aimes ?
> 
> Mais oui... mais oui...




Ce texte n'est pas une pure fiction. Mais, toute interaction avec des posts existants ou ayant existés serait fortuite et indépendante de la volonté de l'auteur.


----------



## macmarco (3 Mars 2006)

Ce sujet ressemble de plus en plus à celui-ci.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2006)

j'monte là haut et j'descends en bas


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2006)

tous les anonymes au téléphone portable:

t'es où,

ben, je suis là....:mouais:



Que celui qui ne l'a jamais entendu me jete la première pierre.


----------



## macmarco (3 Mars 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> j'monte là haut et j'descends en bas





Ca met des bas, les sirènes ? :hein:   :mouais: :rateau:












:love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Dans le cas de Bobby, ça s'écrit : I-N-C-O-N-T-I-N-E-N-T



Etre incontinent, c'est pas un monde !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ca met des bas, les sirènes ? :hein:   :mouais: :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




bien sûr :rose: 
c très féminin une sirène 
 et change ma queue de poisson si on me le demande gentiment:love:


----------



## CarodeDakar (3 Mars 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Etre incontinent, c'est pas un monde !



"Un jour où l'autre ce sera ton tour "


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2006)

et pis tant qu'à faire mieux vaut être incontinent qu'un C.. tt court à choisir et j'dis çà uniquement par réflexion personnelle je précise


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (3 Mars 2006)

J'aime beaucoup ce que vous faites...

----------

Oui moi aussi j'adore la musique classique

----------

Hier soir, il y avait une émission formidable sur Arte


----------



## GroDan (3 Mars 2006)

barabas-ben-2 a dit:
			
		

> Il pleut dehors


  
Dans le même genre:

m****, on est enfermé dehors !






----------------------------
101 posts, ouah!


----------



## meskh (3 Mars 2006)

Et qui veut monter en haut ne peut déscendre en bas


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> J'aime beaucoup ce que vous faites...
> 
> ----------
> 
> ...



De toutes façons, que veulent les Français ?


----------



## Amok (3 Mars 2006)

"Bienvenue sur les Forums de MaTribuMac".


----------



## meskh (3 Mars 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> De toutes façons, que veulent les Français ?



Le territoire français dans l'océan Indien   meilleure meteo


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (3 Mars 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> De toutes façons, que veulent les Français ?



des films de Clampin...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2006)

"Mitterrand, à l'époque, j'étais plutôt contre. Avec le recul, je m'aperçois qu'il a fait des choses importantes."

"Je dois reconnaître que j'ai eu un peu la dent dure avec De Gaulle. Mais bon, c'était le climat d'alors. Aujourd'hui je reconnais en lui un grand homme d'état."

"D'accord j'ai pas toujours su apprécier la politique de Pompidou à sa juste valeur. Mais il faut replacer les choses dans leur contexte d'alors. J'étais influencé par un certain nombre de croyances."

"Ca va vous surprendre, mais depuis quelques temps j'ai entamé mon autocritique quant à mon hostilité vis-à-vis de la politique de Giscard quand il était président. J'en retiens désormais un bilan plutôt positif."

Ah, le souverain poncif.....


----------



## CarodeDakar (3 Mars 2006)

J'aimerais donner pour le les pauvres en Afrique, je pense que je peux reçevoir des remboursements d'impôt. 

Quelle est la meilleure organisation?


----------



## Anonyme. (3 Mars 2006)

_euh ...
bonjour :rateau: _


----------



## fredintosh (3 Mars 2006)

Ce problème est au coeur de nos préoccupations.

_(phrase pompeuse déclarée par les hommes ou femmes politiques quand ils ne savent pas quoi dire)_


----------



## CarodeDakar (4 Mars 2006)

"J'en appelle au sens des responsabilités et à l'honneur de ce grand peuple."

On parle de foot, bien sûr...  OM???


----------



## GroDan (4 Mars 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> "Ca va vous surprendre, mais depuis quelques temps j'ai entamé mon autocritique quant à mon hostilité vis-à-vis de la politique de Giscard quand il était président. J'en retiens désormais un bilan plutôt positif."



Au revoir:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2006)

GroDan a dit:
			
		

> Au revoir:rateau:



Y'a pas à dire, y'en a qui connaissent leurs classiques sur ce forum !


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mars 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Y'a pas à dire, y'en a qui connaissent leurs classiques sur ce forum !



Le tout était de faire le "bon choix" ! "Bon choix badabe, bon choix badeboiselle, bon choix bonsieur !"


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Le tout était de faire le "bon choix" ! "Bon choix badabe, bon choix badeboiselle, bon choix bonsieur !"


----------



## GroDan (6 Mars 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Y'a pas à dire, y'en a qui connaissent leurs classiques sur ce forum !


c'est le bénèfice de l'age....et puis, je me souviens bien de ce long plan à la tv de ce fauteil présidentiel vide...
Et puis il y avait aussi, ce cher valéry qui venait se faire payer à bouffer chez les français...
Une époque terrible...mais je vous conseille le reportage de Raymond Depardon sur Giscard...le voir conduire la R16 tout seul comme un grand, ça kill !
toute une époque.


----------



## r0m1 (6 Mars 2006)

Deux vieux discutant dans le rayon des eaux de carrouf, la femme dit à son mari: 

"Roger arrête de prendre autant d'eau , après on a plus de ricard à la maison..." :mouais:


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis qu'une sous-merde



VU SUR LES FORUMS!
Ouais!


Je savais que je le grillerais bien un d'ces quat'!!
Doquéville, tu es fait!!


----------



## Amok (15 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Je savais que je le grillerais bien un d'ces quat'!!
> Doquéville, tu es fait!!



Dis donc, le junior.... Tu ne t'avances pas un peu là ?!


----------



## supermoquette (15 Mars 2006)

"Si c'était la seule chose que vous n'avez pas.... Par contre vous avez Supermoquette !"

A.


----------



## Amok (15 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> "Si c'était la seule chose que vous n'avez pas.... Par contre vous avez Supermoquette !"
> 
> A.


Bah oui : tu vaud* bien une route ou un permis à points, non ?!

*Canton de.


----------



## alèm (15 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc, le junior.... Tu ne t'avances pas un peu là ?!




c'est une citation hors-contexte...

au contraire de 

"alèm n'est qu'une raclûre" (Api) et c'est vrai, d'ailleurs, je l'avais prévenu !!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Le tout était de faire le "bon choix" ! "Bon choix badabe, bon choix badeboiselle, bon choix bonsieur !"



Bref : "Le changement dans la continuité."


----------



## jpmiss (24 Mars 2006)

Entendu ce matin a propos d'une promotion suspecte:

"Celle là, elle a eu son poste a la force du périné."


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mars 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Entendu ce matin a propos d'une promotion suspecte:
> 
> "Celle là, elle a eu son poste a la force du périné."



Une de tes subordonnées ?


----------



## jpmiss (24 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Une de tes subordonnées ?


Nan j'ai aucun pouvoir pour obtenir de l'avancement.

Mais ne le répète surtout pas


----------



## Fondug (24 Mars 2006)

Deux citations de mon ancienne concierge qui mélangeait allègrement les maximes. Admirable !

"Ah ben (en parlant d'un locataire qui avait bouzillé sa boite aux lettre) il n'y a pas été avec le dos de la main morte !" Au passage, je laisse le "il n'y a pas été" certifié d'origine...

"Pfiou, le facteur, il a pas inventé le fil à couper l'eau tiède..."

Magnifique !


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Mars 2006)

Tiens ça me fait penser...
C'est tiré d'un très fameux film français, donc pas une création originale, mais un pote le sort tellement souvent qu'on croirait que c'est de lui :
"Il a pas inventé le fil à couper le chite".

Je ne m'en lasse pas.


----------



## Fondug (24 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ça me fait penser...
> C'est tiré d'un très fameux film français, donc pas une création originale, mais un pote le sort tellement souvent qu'on croirait que c'est de lui :
> "Il a pas inventé le fil à couper le chite".
> 
> Je ne m'en lasse pas.


 
"Il n'a pas inventé le fil à couper le chiite" (Ali l'chimique, 1998)


----------



## MrStone (24 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ça me fait penser...
> C'est tiré d'un très fameux film français, donc pas une création originale, mais un pote le sort tellement souvent qu'on croirait que c'est de lui :
> "Il a pas inventé le fil à couper le chite".
> 
> Je ne m'en lasse pas.



Les frères pétard :love: C'est énoooooooorme


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Mars 2006)

Non.
"Les frères pétard", bien plus vieux, avec Villeret et Lanvin.

EDIT : Grillé


----------



## krystof (24 Mars 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Entendu ce matin a propos d'une promotion suspecte:
> 
> "Celle là, elle a eu son poste a la force du périné."



L'avantage, c'est que si ça c'est passé dans ton service, elle ne se rappelle de rien, c'est ça ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Mars 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> L'avantage, c'est que si ça c'est passé dans ton service, elle ne se rappelle de rien, c'est ça ?


GHB...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2006)

"C'est un con ! Ah oui quel con ! Et je le dis dans le sens péjoratif du terme !"


----------



## supermoquette (24 Mars 2006)

Les pauvres sont tellement cons qu'ils réfléchissent pas à quelles cases il faut cocher quand ils jouent au lotto.


----------



## dada didouda (24 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Les pauvres sont tellement cons qu'ils réfléchissent pas à quelles cases il faut cocher quand ils jouent au lotto.



Et les pauvres quand ils travaillent ils enrichissent les riches alors faut pas s'étonner qu'ils soient toujours aussi pauvres.


----------



## jpmiss (24 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Les pauvres sont tellement cons qu'ils réfléchissent pas à quelles cases il faut cocher quand ils jouent au lotto.



Ca me rappelle un certain Jean-Pierre Diesel.
A moins que ça ne soit plutot François Sanplon.
Ou Gilbert Gépé-Aile....


----------



## dada didouda (24 Mars 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ca me rappelle un certain Jean-Pierre Diesel.
> A moins que ça ne soit plutot François Sanplon.
> Ou Gilbert Gépé-Aile....



ou Didier Super


----------



## alèm (24 Mars 2006)

dada didouda a dit:
			
		

> ou Didier Super




ah non. Lui il est super. Pis en plus c'est un Pod'Colé'zien...


----------



## dada didouda (24 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ah non. Lui il est super.



je ne dis pas le contraire. 



			
				[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Pis en plus c'est un Pod'Colé'zien...



ce serait donc ça ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mars 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> "Il n'a pas inventé le fil à couper le chiite" (Ali l'chimique, 1998)



Soit pas triste, elle était bien, ta blague, mais juste trop compliquée pour eux !


----------



## dada didouda (25 Mars 2006)

" Moi j'suis avec les CPE, on va à la manif !
-Avec les CPE ?
-Ben oui, les conseillers pédagogiques d'education ... "


----------



## r0m1 (25 Mars 2006)

"dans la vie deux choses sont importantes: savoir lire savoir écrire et savoir compter !!! ...."
 :love: :love:


----------



## al02 (25 Mars 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> "dans la vie *deux* choses sont importantes: savoir *lire *savoir *écrire* et savoir *compter* !!! ...."
> :love: :love:



*Trois* choses !!


----------



## r0m1 (25 Mars 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> *Trois* choses !!



d'où le passage de cette jolie phrase dans la postérité des phrases "ouyakelkechosekivapas"  :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> *Trois* choses !!


Purée... T'es vraiment trop fort !!!


----------



## al02 (26 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BlackCat a dit:
			
		

> Purée... T'es vraiment trop fort !!!



Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à [MGZ] *BlackCat.*


----------



## supermoquette (26 Mars 2006)

_Un petit ban pour jojo, un grand pas pour l'humanité _


----------



## al02 (26 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BlackCat a dit:
			
		

> Purée... T'es vraiment trop fort !!!



_N'est-ce pas !!!!_


----------



## quetzalk (26 Mars 2006)

Dans la série des proverbes en salade, source inépuisable de bonheur philosophique, le père d'un copain nous rapellait toujours qu'il faut "faire du passé table basse", sinon "tu t'en mordras les dents !" .

Sinon, il y a bien longtemps, une dame longuement hospitalisée dans un hôpital perdu au fond d'une vallée... "j'étais pas dans mon assiette alors je ne mangeais plus"


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> _Un petit ban pour jojo, un grand pas pour l'humanité _


SM, tu n'es pas un anonyme... 


Une hotesse de l'air, assise par terre en plein milieu de la travée centrale :
_"La fatigue m'a jetée à terre_


:love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mars 2006)

Gaston Lagaffe a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis endormi en sursaut


----------



## quetzalk (27 Mars 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> SM, tu n'es pas un anonyme...
> 
> 
> Une hotesse de l'air, assise par terre en plein milieu de la travée centrale :
> ...



Tiens c'est vrai ça, à quoi ça peut ressembler une hôtesse de l'air atterrée ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mars 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Tiens c'est vrai ça, à quoi ça peut ressembler une hôtesse de l'air atterrée ?



Hou, que c'est "terre à terre", ça, comme question


----------



## quetzalk (27 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Hou, que c'est "terre à terre", ça, comme question



en tous cas... ça en a l'air  (*)







_(*)je savais qu'un tel post ne te laisserait pas indifférent !_


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Mars 2006)

"Avec des si, on sauterait des canons plutôt que d'en boire toute la journée."


----------



## al02 (28 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BlackCat a dit:
			
		

> *Purée...* T'es vraiment trop fort !!!



Mousline ou avec de vraies patates ?


----------



## alèm (28 Mars 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Mousline ou avec de vraies patates ?




excuse-moi de te rappeler que chez toi, c'est plutot Vico...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Mousline ou avec de vraies patates ?


Allez ? Tu re-cites encore une fois ? Deux c'est peu, même si c'est comme papa.

Bon. Je vais t'aider alors.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

*Viandox !!* T'es vraiment trop fort !!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Mars 2006)

Puis-je citer cette conversation dans mes petits bonheurs du jour?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

Ça risque de flatter mon ego surdimensionné...


Vas-y !!


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ça risque de flatter mon ego surdimensionné...
> 
> 
> Vas-y !!


P'têt pas en fait...
Si ton égo gonfle encore, yaura plus assez de place pour le mien.
Après ça va finir en "un de nous deux est de trop sur ce forum", il faudra se donner rendez-vous à l'aube à l'entrée du serveur, etc etc...

Ca va être le merdier...
(Et pis on a déjà pas assez de modérateurs, ce serait con d'en perdre un comme ça, bêtement...)


----------



## al02 (28 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BlackCat a dit:
			
		

> *Viandox !!* T'es vraiment trop fort !!!



Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à [MGZ] BlackCat.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

Marche pas la flatterie avec moi. Même avec un L en plus à mon pseudo systématiquement.


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BlaqueCat a dit:
			
		

> Marche pas la flatterie avec moi. Même avec un L en plus à mon pseudo systématiquement.


Et encore le tien il est facile.
Imagine comment je suis emmerdé, moi...
Récemment ya encore un sombre personnage qui m'a appelé "bobinountechak"... 
Je le soupçonne presque d'avoir fait exprès.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Et encore le tien il est facile.
> Imagine comment je suis emmerdé, moi...
> Récemment ya encore un sombre personnage qui m'a appelé "bobinountechak"...
> Je le soupçonne presque d'avoir fait exprès.



c'est ton avatar qui porte à confusion.:love:


----------



## fredintosh (28 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Et encore le tien il est facile.
> Imagine comment je suis emmerdé, moi...
> Récemment ya encore un sombre personnage qui m'a appelé "bobinountechak"...
> Je le soupçonne presque d'avoir fait exprès.



Je te soupçonnne d'avoir fait exprès d'avoir choisi un pseudo compliqué...   :love:


----------



## al02 (28 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Marche pas la flatterie avec moi. Même avec un L en plus à mon pseudo systématiquement.



Ben oui, en lisant "chat arrière", je l'avais interprété comme "chat noir". Je suis vraiment confus.


----------



## Nephou (4 Avril 2006)

Quelqu&#8217;un de très très proche en regardant Taratata et en pouffant :

« Il ne faut pas confondre : un bassiste gaucher et un basset gauchiste »

1_ ben ça ma fait rire

2_ non c'est pas politique c'est le rhum


----------



## macmarco (4 Avril 2006)

_Bisous by Nephou._


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Avril 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Je te soupçonnne d'avoir fait exprès d'avoir choisi un pseudo compliqué...   :love:


C'est pas son pseudo, c'est son vrai nom.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Avril 2006)

Avec des si, avec des si, on baiserait des canons toute la journée plutôt que d'en boire!


----------

